
Why S3 went down - iamelgringo
http://developer.amazonwebservices.com/connect/thread.jspa?threadID=19714&start=89&tstart=0
======
inovica
Many people are using, or planning to use, Amazon Web Services because there
is very little risk of downtime and because of scalability. Its a shame this
happened to them but hopefully they will learn from it

~~~
stillmotion
I think this is just one of those annual down time days. It was only down 2
hours, not bad considering it has exceeded it's 99.9% uptime.

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/amazon_s3_exceeds_9999_...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/amazon_s3_exceeds_9999_percent_uptime.php)

~~~
jmtulloss
It's great that they're doing so well, but their punishment for failing to
meet their service agreement is negligible (10% off that month, I think). The
downtime's effect on your site's reputation and income can be much more
damaging than the 10% discount will fix. The fact that they seem to understand
this and are committed to trying to provide 100% uptime gives me a lot more
confidence in them.

~~~
timr
Name another commercial hosting service that allows for non-negligible
punishment in the face of downtime. I think the point is that Amazon is doing
pretty well, considering the scale, the cost and the nature of the service
that they're providing.

------
noonespecial
Oh! Oh! I know! Why not run the authentication servers on EC2!? That way they
can just allocate more computing resources when needed?

Heh, I apologize for that right there. Just couldn't help myself.

